# Falkor (Pic Heavy)



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Now that I got my camera out and have something other than Instagram photos to post, here is my pretty boy, Falkor!



























































<3


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! :nicefish:


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I love that shot of him with his mouth open. ;-)


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, hehe.

For such a pretty fish, he can look kinda silly in some photos. 
(in reference to the open mouth picture)


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the spot on his dorsal, so unique and beautiful


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg he reminds me so much of my Anani


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

What an amazing betta! I've never seen coloration like that! So cool! And yet elegant


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Great shots and what a cutie!!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

After a complete remodel of his tank:
(I was concerned that he was showing way too much interest in his tail and hoped this would give him a fair bit to do/explore)


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh and thanks everyone! Just saw all the replies! ^.^

He's a pretty boy and he knows it, hehe.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Ugh, my camera and I didn't like each other very much this morning, and as a result I have a whole lot of blurry pictures... Anyhow, my little boy has had his home re-done during his last water change, and some larger plants have been added -- a lot larger than I expected when I ordered them! Hopefully all goes well, but for now he's enjoying his little jungle.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow love him is a beauty! Lucky little guy.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

ooooooo he's beautiful :') I love the shot of him with his back turned to the camera, it's very caravaggesque.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't taken many pictures of Falkor lately, I guess I feel guilty as a fish parent because he had a tail-biting episode. He hasn't done it since, and I haven't yet figured out the cause, though I did move things around his tank to keep him interested, and have upgraded his from 8L (approx. 2 gallons) to 15L (approx. 3.9 gallons). He still doesn't have a filter because he cannot handle any current at all, but he seems a lot more calm in the larger space. It's a bit barren at the moment, because I'm waiting on some live and silk plants to arrive, but it should be looking good in about a week's time. ^.^

I tried getting a decent shot showing the regrowth on his fins, but it's not really visible against his light-coloured fins.


































This is what his home looks like now:









And although I'd been stupidly going with auto-focus instead of manual for today, and the only thing in focus is his hidey-hole, I tried to get a shot of his outside-tank-buddy, hehe.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous fish!

He may be seeing his reflection.. that's what started by biting epidemic. Also stress coat at 1 ml per 1 gallon seems to have stopped it, as well as wrapping the tank in some heavy patterned non shiny paper.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you!

Thankfully he hasn't had another episode since the first, but I will be sure to get some non shiny paper to wrap the tank in. I've been adding Stress Coat at that ratio since the biting episode, so fingers crossed he doesn't nom down on those beautiful fins anymore! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I managed to get a shot of Falkor's tail regrowth! I've got my fingers, toes, everything crossed, hoping that when it's fully grown he won't have another episode...










And here's a shot of his home, which looks a lot more home-like than the last time I took pictures... Here you can see the background he doesn't like. When I say "doesn't like," what I really mean is "hates less than every single other background ever tried since the tank upgrade". This one took him a whopping five minutes before he started getting upset with it, and he's not always upset at it thankfully. We're now at day 3, so here's hoping he gets used to it, as it's the single most patterned non-shiny piece of paper I can get my hands on that isn't tacky-looking wrapping paper. >.<


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

He's really pretty! And his tank looks great!


----------

